# New rims & go cart like handling



## gerhardtracing (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks good! I think it would look alot better lowered 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using AutoGuide App


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow those look good....so much better on the car than just a pic of the wheel...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not a hankook fan but i love those wheels. 9/10


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ballin but you should really switch to black bowtie covers now


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's the tires. The fr710's are about as performance as a snow tire. I figured a good set of rubber would wake the cruze right up. A excellent chassis and suspension can't be utilized with a soft side walled passenger car tire. I just order the optional 17 in wheels with a z rated tire, can't wait to see how it handles


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh and it looks sharp!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

dubecruzen said:


> Just thought I'd show off my newest addition to the cruze...Sparco assetto gara's 18x8 with 225/45/18 hankook ventous v12's...really happy with both the quality of the wheels and the crazy grip of these tires...like i said go cart handling...its amazing what the right wheel/ tire combination can do to your car. Hope you alls like.
> 
> ...btw got them from JRP in Mississauga Ontario...good guys there very competitive pricing for anyone local.



Very Nice..


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I like that! Looks really nice!


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Ballin but you should really switch to black bowtie covers now


lmao the thought has crossed my mind....just waiting for these ones to get crappy first.


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> It's the tires. The fr710's are about as performance as a snow tire. I figured a good set of rubber would wake the cruze right up. A excellent chassis and suspension can't be utilized with a soft side walled passenger car tire. I just order the optional 17 in wheels with a z rated tire, can't wait to see how it handles


u said it bud...you should be excited...i drove the car about 7000km before i got the wheels and had a solid feel for the car then, the new wheels are like an entirely new car. gotta get used to it again lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ahh sick now that there more lowering springs you should lower that sweet ride


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Go cart like handling.... lol! The wheels look good but i'd going to take a lot more than sticky tires to make a Cruze really handle good.

What is the offset on the wheels?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks sharp man , nice to see some pictures of Cruzes with new rims. Look into lowering next.


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Go cart like handling.... lol! The wheels look good but i'd going to take a lot more than sticky tires to make a Cruze really handle good.
> 
> What is the offset on the wheels?


standard cruze offset -40 or +40 not sure...the cruze actually has a really stiff body structure stock and makes for an excellent handling car stock...considering...its not a rear wheel drive sports car with 20+ invested...I've driven many high end cars...few are as nimble as my cruze.

GM really hit the mark with the car for the most part, one the best new feutures being the z link suspension...stiff body structure...aluminum control arms...

its amazing what the right set of tires will doto any car...and i might lower the car but idk...my other car rides on tein ss...and the cars purpose is to go really fast...this ones just a grocery getter.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Look nice. Well chosen.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Very clean. I can't wait to throw some new shoes on mine!


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been looking at those wheels myself...

I have three words for you, black lug nuts.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweet wheels OP!

RWD isn’t a must have for a well handling car. That being said though, “performance” is always relative to the person driving. Take 16 year old who's only driven a Prius and throw him in a early 90's civic and he'll think it's a race car. Throw an F1 or IRL driver in a Prius and they'll... well in my experience all of them think everything is the race car but the point remains the same!!!!
:grin:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice and clean, and I agree with GFXDAVE, you should put black bowtie overlays now to match the rims. PLus some tints and it'll look very nice!

Good work!

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------

